# Found this guy yesterday near my fishing spot,would be underwater next week



## carver (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## wvdawg (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice find Jerry!


----------



## carver (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks Dennis, hope you and the family are well


----------



## antharper (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s a beauty !


----------



## Redbow (May 3, 2022)

Nice find, you are probably the first human to put a hand on that artifact in a very long time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2022)

Nice find! That's a classic Savannah River point, well made.


----------

